# My second, second trimester loss happened today. :(



## essie0828

I lost my bean today at 14weeks 6days and almost my life. I was rushed into surgery after being admitted in the emergency department and I lost a lot of blood. I have 2 incisions in my abdomen from them preforming a laproscopy to make sure my uterus wasn't perforated. Had to have 2 units of blood but they were able to save my uterus. I almost had to have a hysterectomy and I think that would have broken me mentally. I am still in shock that this has happened twice. Last time was in 2010 when I lost our first baby at 16weeks. Oddly enough, both babies had the same due date. October is a cursed month for me. I can't even enjoy Halloween anymore:cry:


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I am so deeply sorry :cry::cry::cry:

I lost my Ava at 22 weeks, I can't imagine going through it twice :cry:
If you ever need a friend to talk I am always here... Again, I am so sorry :cry:

XXOO Andrea:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## indigo_fairy

So sorry for your terrible loss, I'm so glad you didn't have to have a hysterectomy, wishing you lots of healing vibes and :hug:


----------



## essie0828

Thanks ladies. Feeling better today just weak and sore. DH is taking good care of me and DD. I still feel really numb emotionally and I'm thankful for that. I'm not ready to grieve yet. I have a follow-up appointment with my doc monday and I'm going to try to find out exactly what went wrong during surgery. It was only supposed to take 15 min but I was in there nearly 4hrs. I've never had to be given someone else's blood before either. Just really puzzled as to why I had to be intubated and why they had to cut my stomach and give me blood. The first time I had this same procedure it was much simpler and only took 15 min. The only explaination I've had so far is I was loosing to much blood.


----------



## DebooD

Really sorry for your loss. I feel you, just been a week since I lost my child at 23+2 weeks, I was so close.
Its excruciating. I found great comfort talking to a friend of mine who went through the same thing years ago. Even though my family is my rock right now, I had so many questions that I knew only a woman who has gone through this would understand. 
Just know that life is precious, you are precious, and your family needs you.
Please keep talking here, express whatever you are feeling.
Love to you and you're wonderful family.
Stay positive.


----------



## Radiance

:( We have very similar stories and I see your post a lot. We lost our son at 20+1 in August and on April 21st found out we lost another baby boy. I was 15 weeks and 3 days, due October 10th. We delivered Stephen (induced) on April 27th. I then started hemorrhaging and well half the nurses/OBs prepped for operation the other half tried to stabilize my bleeding. If you need anything or want to talk please message me. :hugs:


----------



## essie0828

Thanks everyone :hugs: Feeling much better after my followup with my OB. He explained that I had suffered a MMC about 2 weeks before being admitted into the hospital and that had caused an infection in my uterus. The infection complicated the procedure and caused extra blood loss. He is confident that I will not have issues with scaring and will be able to try and have another baby in the future. Although after this it will be long time before I think about trying again. Mabey next year sometime. I feel blessed to be alive and to be with my family. Thanks to everyone for sharing and for the well wishes ladies. It really does help. :hugs:


----------



## CastawayBride

I am so sorry for your loss...hope you heal fast and can try again next year.


----------



## meli1981

:hugs::hugs: my thoughts are with you...


----------



## Mahoghani

I know what you mean about October being cursed. I lost both my angel babies in September. My birthday month. My second wasn't a second trimester loss but I was still devastated. 

I'm glad to hear that you'll be able to try again when you're ready. Good luck and hugs :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Am so sorry for your loss. Xx


----------



## ginny83

So sorry for your losses :(

I have also had a few later losses - 12, 16 and 14 weeks :( 

With out last loss we never told anyone about the pregnancy even once I had the "safe" 12 week scans. So made a bit easier to deal with that but also hard as no one knew what what wrong with me


----------



## LaceFace88

I am so sorry for your loss. No words can take away the pain I am new to this forum but always willing to listen if you need to talk. I also lost my son on April 4th at 20w . It is the most awful feeling a mother can feel. If you ever need to talk I am here

Lacie xxxxx


----------



## Emmasmom2

My heart goes out to you. To have it happen trwice is unimaginable. I hope you are doing alright.


----------



## KBCupcake

I'm so very sorry you've experienced both losses. One is traumatic enough. I'm happy you'll be able to try again. My heart goes out to you. :hugs:


----------



## amy_1234

Thoughts are with you xx


----------



## essie0828

Thanks to all you ladies :hugs: 

So, this thread is almost a year old and here I am. We are all doing well (despite the flu) and I am totally wrapped up in my daughters 3yo world and loving it. I still think of how things may be now if there was an infant here but with a peace I didnt have almost a yr ago. We have discovered over the last year through genetics testing that our one living daughter may have a genetic metabolic disorder. This has been attributed to the cause of our late miscarriages. So as of now having another baby is not on the table. Its a miracle DD made it when several of her siblings didnt. To all you ladies suffering, hang in there, things will change. Time will heal. Love to all.


----------



## Andypanda6570

essie0828 said:


> Thanks to all you ladies :hugs:
> 
> So, this thread is almost a year old and here I am. We are all doing well (despite the flu) and I am totally wrapped up in my daughters 3yo world and loving it. I still think of how things may be now if there was an infant here but with a peace I didnt have almost a yr ago. We have discovered over the last year through genetics testing that our one living daughter may have a genetic metabolic disorder. This has been attributed to the cause of our late miscarriages. So as of now having another baby is not on the table. Its a miracle DD made it when several of her siblings didnt. To all you ladies suffering, hang in there, things will change. Time will heal. Love to all.

I am happy you are doing well and have that peace.. I know when it first happens you think you will never be ok again.. Just a different kind of peace now.. I am happy maybe you will get some answers as to why you had your losses.. I am so sorry. Thanks for updating the thread.. All the best.. XOXOXO <3


----------

